# 600EX-RT



## chrysek (Apr 2, 2012)

I just received my 600EX-RT and I love it... I seriously love the design, I love this new mount, so easy to put it on and off the camera, and they include 2 jells with it, plus the bag is great, can mount it to my strap, I simply love this new 600EX-RT....


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Apr 3, 2012)

Glad to hear it. I'm hoping to get one soon. Did you have a flash before, and does this one compare?


----------



## chrysek (Apr 3, 2012)

CanineCandidsByL said:


> Glad to hear it. I'm hoping to get one soon. Did you have a flash before, and does this one compare?



Well I had old 580 model that lasted me like 3 or 4 years, it was great, although this one suppose to be the same power it just feels so much nicer... it feels so much more solid, it suppose to be water resistant similar to 5D mark iii and 1DX, its certainly very well built. I love how it recycles and how quickly I can shoot, it has tons of features, it has dedicated gel holder & gel sensor, it even comes with two gels , cool bag for gels and for light itself, you can mount it to your camera strap  i just really do like it flash


----------



## Somnipotent (Apr 3, 2012)

got mine earlier last week... love it too! gonna get a couple more and the transmitter for a master.


----------



## chrysek (Apr 3, 2012)

Somnipotent said:


> got mine earlier last week... love it too! gonna get a couple more and the transmitter for a master.



I wonder if that transmitter could be used to fire strobes, like pocket wizard or other, if getting two and connecting one to strobe and the one to camera could somehow trigger it.


----------



## bycostello (Apr 3, 2012)

serious envy from me....


----------



## Mike Miami (Apr 3, 2012)

chrysek said:


> Somnipotent said:
> 
> 
> > got mine earlier last week... love it too! gonna get a couple more and the transmitter for a master.
> ...




I hope that Canon or a 3rd party develop some sort of device to fire studio strobes with this new unit. If so, it could be the dream setup for many photog's.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 3, 2012)

Mike Miami said:


> chrysek said:
> 
> 
> > Somnipotent said:
> ...



If they do introduce a new high MP camera this year for studio work, I'm betting it'll have the transmitter built in and have a receiver that can trigger strobes.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm betting the receiver is ready for production right now, but Canon will hold it back until sales of the 600EX-RT slow down.


----------



## mike_s_one (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey guys!

There is not all that much info out there on the new flash/trigger combination yet so I thought I'd post a link to a first impressions video from photographer Dan Carr. He gives some interisting thought about the two way radio signal not being used to full potential.

Here you go:

Initial Thoughts on Canon's New 600EX RT Flash & ST-E3 Radio Transmitter

Michael


----------



## muldereric (Apr 4, 2012)

If I am not mistaking the EOS 5D3 has an integrated wireless module to trigger remote 600EX-RT flashes.
Can anyone confirm this and is there someone who has tested this functionality?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 4, 2012)

muldereric said:


> If I am not mistaking the EOS 5D3 has an integrated wireless module to trigger remote 600EX-RT flashes.
> Can anyone confirm this and is there someone who has tested this functionality?



Sorry, but you are mistaken - the 5DIII does not have the ability to directly trigger flashes wirelessly.


----------



## muldereric (Apr 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> muldereric said:
> 
> 
> > If I am not mistaking the EOS 5D3 has an integrated wireless module to trigger remote 600EX-RT flashes.
> ...


Ok lol, seriously thought it had 
I read on this forum that some people report incompatibility for some wireless trigger systems. When I am a bit more experienced I would like to buy myself a brand new flash unit and a RF remote trigger system. At first I was thinking about the 580EX II, but on the other hand why take an older model is a newer more ruggedized and better model is available in the form of the 600EX-RT! 
Does anyone have compatibility experience with a 5D3 and the 600EX-RT flash using a remote RF trigger system? I know there are lots of brands who sell these systems, but I would like to buy a systems that works well with the 5d3 and 600ex and fits within my limited budget


----------



## FunPhotons (Apr 4, 2012)

mike_s_one said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> There is not all that much info out there on the new flash/trigger combination yet so I thought I'd post a link to a first impressions video from photographer Dan Carr. He gives some interisting thought about the two way radio signal not being used to full potential.
> 
> ...



Good post. I don't think his detractions are all that big. This flash is a big jump forward, and in any R&D development you have to draw the line and cut possible features out, it seems to me that Canon really gave us a lot (I work in similar kind of development)


Remote flashes don't comunicate gels back to the master. I don't see this as a big deal, you really should be using a grey card or other for WB regardless and not hope that you can get it right with a generic settings
Remote control of zooming. Sure this would be cool, but on the other hand that's a physical change, like putting a modifier on the flash which means you have to physically be at the flash. Like I said they had to draw the line somewhere and I bet that this particular feature just got dropped off, and may be implemented in a future flash, meanwhile setting zoom on the unit isn't a biggie.
He likes setting the flash from the camera back, which I don't have on my 5DMKII, but it doesn't bother me a bit. I prefer using the dedicated, really nice LCD on the back of the flash instead of digging down into my camera menus which is slower
I agree Canon should have provided more gels


----------



## mike_s_one (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree on your points, but since the camera sets white balance accordingly when the flash is used with gels on camera I feel it would have been nice if the flash reported the info wirelesly to the camera/transmitter as well. Might be a possible add on via firmware later on.


----------



## kidnaper (Apr 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> muldereric said:
> 
> 
> > If I am not mistaking the EOS 5D3 has an integrated wireless module to trigger remote 600EX-RT flashes.
> ...


I really wish it did.. I'd jump on the new flash so much faster if I didn't have to buy the trigger to use it remotely. From a consumer standpoint I just can't justify both for an off camera flash. The price of the flash alone from amazon has dropped to 608, though, and that was enough to make me jump on it. http://amzn.to/Jrhc9R


----------



## Strobe the globe (May 11, 2012)

chrysek said:


> I just received my 600EX-RT and I love it... I seriously love the design, I love this new mount, so easy to put it on and off the camera, and they include 2 jells with it, plus the bag is great, can mount it to my strap, I simply love this new 600EX-RT....



That's awesome. I recently got a 600EX-RT too! Im very happy with mine - totally worth it.


----------



## Razor2012 (May 13, 2012)

Just got mine today also...great flash.


----------



## Mike Miami (May 13, 2012)

Anyone know of a 3rd party that makes different colored gels that would fit in Canon gel holder on the 600?


----------



## sovietdoc (May 16, 2012)

600EX-RT is my first ever external flash unit and I do like it in every way.

The only problem is how Canon keeps upping the price.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jun 18, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> Just got mine today also...great flash.



If you have the 5D3, as you profile reads, you need the st-e3-rt to complete the set. It's an amazing set up. Only problem is you'll want a second 600rt, or a fifth. I have the st-e3-rt and two 600RT flashes.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 18, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got mine today also...great flash.
> ...



I know, I've been looking at the ST-E3-RT. I will eventually get one, but right now I'm saving for the 24-70II.


----------

